# Digital camera for grandson



## chas g (Nov 20, 2016)

I am thinking of buying my grandson a digital camera for Christmas. He is 8 years old and highly intelligent for his age.

Does anyone have any suggestions on what I should buy. It obviously needs to be robust. Thanks.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Fujifilm and Kodak do "tough" digital cameras which are reasonably priced


----------



## AdamLikesWatches (Feb 6, 2021)

Fujifilm make great cameras. I suppose it all depends on what your budget is.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I've got a Fuji Finepix S4500 and that has been very reliable (and tough - it successfully withstood a drop onto tarmac recently...  :laughing2dw: ). Quite a heavy camera for an 8 year old though, so possibly not ideal. I don't think that particular camera is still sold, but I'd imagine Fuji will have an equivalent model by now if you're interested.

Years ago I had a Canon Ixus compact camera, and that was really well made. It had a tiny, all metal case, and was loaded with features.


----------

